# Springfield Saint vs Smith & Wesson M&P 15



## Awhite08

I’m pulling the trigger on one of these two rifles in 5.56 and wanted to know if anyone has shot either or has any input on them.


----------



## Realtor

i have a M&P ar 15 sport II great rifle for the price. It was accurate out of the box. I have several thousand rounds through it, still as accurate today as the first shot. not a single choke. cheap steel cased tula ammo....


----------



## WannaBay

No hiccups on my Saint either.
Love it.


----------



## ChileRelleno

Had the M&P15 for a long time, never had a malfunction.


----------



## Awhite08

That’s good to hear. Sounds like either will be a good choice.


----------



## Awhite08

I guess the next question would be what optics are y’all using? This will be my first AR so I’m not real familiar with what to go with. I’ll mainly be shooting within 100 yards so I’m thinking a red dot will be sufficient.


----------



## blufire42

why only out to 100yds?

This is the optic on my AR15
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B06XD6G7K1/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## PennFish

Sent you a PM.


----------



## Realtor

this makes for a nice comfortable optic for an AR IMO

(I'm really starting to regret selling ALL my guns... )


----------



## WannaBay

Realtor said:


> this makes for a nice comfortable optic for an AR IMO
> 
> (I'm really starting to regret selling ALL my guns... )


 And I bet I know why you are.
I hope I don't have to one day regret all of my evil ones getting stolen out of my truck.


----------



## WannaBay

Awhite08 said:


> I guess the next question would be what optics are y’all using? This will be my first AR so I’m not real familiar with what to go with. I’ll mainly be shooting within 100 yards so I’m thinking a red dot will be sufficient.


 I set mine up as a yote gun to roam the hunting property with, so it has a Leupold 3X9 on it with quick detach mounts. Also have a red dot scope on QD mounts...


----------



## FishinSpot

I’ve been going with Vortex scopes. I like the clear glass and great warranty.


----------



## Awhite08

Thanks for the suggestions. I also like Vortex and that’s what I have on my deer rifle. I’ve been looking at the vortex sparc.


----------



## ChileRelleno

Another vote for Vortex.
I've several of their optics, both riflescopes and red dots.
The Strikefire, SPARC and SPARC AR are all good to go, as is the Strike Eagle.


----------



## Realtor

Vortex are great scopes, I have them on the higher calibers .308 etc.


----------



## Bay Ranger

I have a Vortex also, however, I read on another forum that they use plastic for their lens rather than glass. Anyone know whether this is true or not? Plastic not as clear as glass. Also. glass gathers more light than plastic for those early morning and late afternoon shots.


----------



## Splittine

Bay Ranger said:


> I have a Vortex also, however, I read on another forum that they use plastic for their lens rather than glass. Anyone know whether this is true or not? Plastic not as clear as glass. Also. glass gathers more light than plastic for those early morning and late afternoon shots.


It’s definitely glass, not plastic. Also you can’t gather light, you can transmit it though, 2 completely different things.


----------

